# Converting Humbucker to Mini-humbucker



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know if any of you guys have ever tried to convert a regular humbucker guitar to one with mini-humbuckers, but I have only seen two pick up rings or "mini humbucker adapter" for sale that would hold a mini over a regular bucker hole. They're both basically made of flat stock pick guard material and while they're readily available on ebay and inexpensive, I don't think they look right or do the job properly. Neither does using a regular humbucker ring and filling the resultant void with rubber or plastic.

So as no major manufacturer makes these so called adapters, your last choice is to buy a blank ring (one with no pup cut-out) from someone like Stew-Mac and carve it out for a mini yourself. Anyway, looks like there's finally something out there that's an option albeit not an inexpensive one,

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300901981598?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I guess it depends how bad you want to do the conversion, what do you guys think, ever want to switch from regular to mini's?


----------



## SamBooka (Feb 21, 2010)

Little bit of googling and I'm sure you can find 3-D printer will do the job for you
I was looking for one to do an oversized dog here for one of my guitars


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

You know that's the response I'm hearing a lot lately working in manufacturing, 3-d printer, question is what material would it be made of and how does it effect tone...not


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ive just done a hand made mini humbucker into a P90 cover that went into a p90 route.
The mini humbucker fits perfectly into a P90 cover and all I had to do was to cut the top of the p90 cover so that the mini came thru.

My qestion is this.
Are you sure that a mini humbucker will fit under a humbucker cover and route.
I didnt think that a p90 route and a humbucker route where the same.

G.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Ive just done a hand made mini humbucker into a P90 cover that went into a p90 route.
> The mini humbucker fits perfectly into a P90 cover and all I had to do was to cut the top of the p90 cover so that the mini came thru.
> 
> My qestion is this.
> ...


All the old Les paul deluxes from the 70's with mini's, which were routed for soapbars .Gibson routered a soapbar cover to make the ring for the mini humbucker to be installed in the guitar .


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

copperhead said:


> All the old Les paul deluxes from the 70's with mini's, which were routed for soapbars .Gibson routered a soapbar cover to make the ring for the mini humbucker to be installed in the guitar .


I know about the soapbars.Like I mentioned, I just did a P90- soapbar conversion to a mini humbucker..

My question was about if a mini humbucker will fit into a regular humbucker route.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

A mini is smaller than a regular humbucker and will fit into the hole with all sorts of extra space, hence the need for a ring that's regular humbucker sized outside but has a smaller cut-out inside for the mini pup.

Here's what guys are doing, to me it looks like schitt but it's easy to see the relative size of things from this photo.

View attachment 3044


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks for the clarification...I was worried about the width (left to right on the picture) but obviously it does fit.
From that picture, I dont think the fit looks that bad....

G.




Jimmy_D said:


> A mini is smaller than a regular humbucker and will fit into the hole with all sorts of extra space, hence the need for a ring that's regular humbucker sized outside but has a smaller cut-out inside for the mini pup.
> 
> Here's what guys are doing, to me it looks like schitt but it's easy to see the relative size of things from this photo.
> 
> View attachment 3044


----------

